# Coffee Puck



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

OK, so I have started on my journey with my L1 (bought from mrboots). I've so far pulled around 6 shots or so and the result has exceeded my expectations given my limited experience.

Each shot has pulled differently, which immediately raises various questions in my head. I'm sure I will have a lot more to post in the coming weeks!

I've read lots of references to the coffee puck after the shot has been pulled. In a nutshell - What characteristics are considered to be good? What can I learn from and how can I correct things based on the resultant puck?

Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm not a great believer in puckology telling you a huge amount

your better of setting a brew ratio - coffee dosed weighed in - espresso weighed out And adjusting based on time and taste of the shot .

Being Able to use a naked pf ( you have one ) and seeing if there are dead spots or channeling across the extraction , will tell you a lot more about your coffee in the basket and any corrections that need to be made , and any potential taste defects it has caused than looking at a puck after it has extracted .


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I agree. My pucks vary loads both between different beans and also throughout a bag. Sometimes they are quite soggy, other times quite dry and hard.

With regards to naked portafilters.... do people tend to use these all the time, or just to perfect technique then go back to the normal portafilter ? I'm tempted to get one for my gaggia once I've done the PID (this week hopefully!).


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks boots - to be honest I kinda expected people might say that







But I'm keen to learn as much as possible.

I've seen a few spots appear before the 5sec pre-infusion finishes, which perhaps indicates I should go a little finer or tamp a little harder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'd keep tamp, simple ,same and repeatable, and grind finer instead


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Agree with that too - its far easier to tamp consistently (ie as hard as you can) and adjust the grind.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Sometimes they are quite soggy, other times quite dry and hard.


Seen anyone about that?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Agree with that too - its far easier to tamp consistently (*ie as hard as you can*) and adjust the grind.


As hard as you can? Really? I have never considered tamping as hard as I can... I have heard of the old wives tale of 30lb but!!!

I personally don't put much importance on exact pressure - I just tamp with finger pressure as consistently as I can.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

It's a see-saw, isn't it? The finer the grind the lighter the tamp. You play it by ear (eye/nose/throat), then just as you get it right you finish the packet and have to dial in all over again.

If you got it right all the time it'd be boring, right?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Drewster said:


> As hard as you can? Really? I have never considered tamping as hard as I can... I have heard of the old wives tale of 30lb but!!!
> 
> I personally don't put much importance on exact pressure - I just tamp with finger pressure as consistently as I can.


I dont think 30lb quite classifies as an Old Wives Tale, it was commonly accepted practice barely a year ago.

I think the point ginger was making was that always tamping as hard as you can is consistent, the pressure of "as hard as you can" is not important. Consistency is key.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep - that's what I was getting at. One of the things that sparked my interest in proper coffee making was a one-day introductory Barista training course I attended at Pumphreys Roasters in Newcastle. The person leading the training told us that most people will push with about 30lb if they go as hard as they can whilst not jumping up and down on the tamper. ie give it a good hard tamp, but don't get silly. Its then far easier to adjust the grind and make it repeatable.

But as I say - that was an intro course, and there is a difference between quick guidance and years of experience.


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmmmm puckology...

Watch this and then see what you think you can tell from the puck after what happens to it when the pressure is released!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Knock your puck out then break it open. Check it's evenly saturated.


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Knock your puck out then break it open. Check it's evenly saturated.


That might show up major problems (i.e. dry bits where everything else is wet) but you can get areas which are wet but dont get flow through them.


----------

